# Atelier Decor, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 16, 2013)

My last thread today I promise! 

Another fairly well-visited location amongst both Continentals and us Brits alike, here is my take on this old plasterer's workshop somewhere in Belgium...













































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633007042951/


----------



## Lusker (Mar 16, 2013)

Very cool and amazing this place is still around


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 16, 2013)

wonderful and am I the only one who hasn't seen this before ?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> wonderful and am I the only one who hasn't seen this before ?



No you're not. Me neither.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 16, 2013)

Weird and wonderful! Love it. Fab shots


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, actually looks cleaner than when I went last year! 
Stunning photos as usual, may I ask what camera / lens you're using? 
Looks like you had an ace trip


----------



## mookster (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys and girls 



UrbanX said:


> Wow, actually looks cleaner than when I went last year!
> Stunning photos as usual, may I ask what camera / lens you're using?
> Looks like you had an ace trip



The frontage has been cleaned up, probably by a neighbour who got sick of the sight of the jungle haha...

I'm using a Canon 550D with Sigma 10-20mm lens, great combo I find


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 16, 2013)

me neither very nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome! never seen this before,great report.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 17, 2013)

Yet again, stunning...


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 17, 2013)

*Love the look of this place!! A bit weird with that cave ceiling and all those strange moulds lying around... 
Really must get a passport me thinks!! Bostin pix again...*


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 17, 2013)

Liking that!


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am going to stop looking at your Belgium reports now as the more i see, the more i WANT/NEED a Belgium experience of my own!


----------



## mookster (Mar 18, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> I am going to stop looking at your Belgium reports now as the more i see, the more i WANT/NEED a Belgium experience of my own!



Please don't 

I implore everyone to get out there, it is the European mecca of explores and once you find your feet with the locations the world is your oyster....


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 19, 2013)

Seen this before, but still looks fab


----------

